# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  بخصوص الشامبو والصابون الغير معطر حصلته اتفضلوا

## طاسة خبز

السلام عليكم 
خواتي مثل ما تعرفون ما شي صابون ولا شامبو غير معطر 
ما خليت نوع ما شميته كلهم فيهم عطور 

ونحن نبا حجتنا تكون كاملة بإذن الله تعالي وما نفوت ولا شي 
ما دام لا يجوز للمحرم مس الطيب فالمفروض كلنا نلتزم 

الحمدلله ربي هداني إلى صابونة زيت الزيتون بتلقونها في جمعية 
الاتحاد التعاونية تنفع لغسل الشعر والجسم وريحتها زيت زيتون 
مب خايسة أبد وبتلقينها أربع حبات في كيس طويل من الخيش
ريحتها وايد مقبولة فحبيت أخبركم 
وإن شاء الله الدال على الخير كفاعله

ودعواتكم حبيباتي لي بالشفاء وإن الله يتمم لي حجتي ويتقبلها مني  

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## P u r e

أنا شالة صابون ديتول إلأصلي إللي يكون قطعة مب سائل .. وهذا ريحته مطهر يعني مب عطر 

والشامبو من فيتشي ماركة طبية من الصيدلية مافيها عطر

----------


## @أم عمر@

سبحان الله

----------


## bissanza

جزاك الله خير اختي كنت بدور لزوجي وما حصلت بس بسالك اختي هذا الصابون نفسه صابون الوزير؟؟

----------


## طاسة خبز

لا فديتج هذا مب صابون الوزير 
أصلا صابون الوزير يغسلون فيه الثياب والمواعين مش للبشرة 

الصابون اللي خبرتكم عنه لونه أخضر وموجود في قسم الصوابين ومنتجات العناية في البشرة 
في الجمعية ومكتوب عليه صابون للبشرة والشعر من خلاصة زيت الزيتون وريحته زينة

----------


## الدانه 2009

سدر مطحون افضل شي للحج

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يشفيج والله يتقبل حجة ان شاء الله

----------


## حصر الحلى

انا اخذت شامبو لويس ويدمر 
سعره 73درهم
بدون ريحه 

وديودرنت ماركة فيتشي بدون ريحه ويجي على شكل كريم 

ومجموعه الحــج من ماركـة بزليــن 
شامبو حجم صغير + صابونه حجم صغير +كريم للتصلخاات 
كله قياس سمول على 25 درهم 

وبودر للوقايه من التصلخات من نفس الماركـه
كلهم من غير ريحه ..

----------

